# screening Urinalysis diagnosis code



## nicole edgar (Jul 14, 2010)

If a provider does a screening urinalysis and finds that the patient has a UTI, would you use just the UTI diagnosis code, would you use the screening urinalysis diganosis code or both diagnosis codes. If the answer is to use both code, what order should they be in?

If at all possible does anyone have documentation to support their answer.


----------



## gost (Jul 14, 2010)

The ICD-9 coding guidelines state "Should a condition be discovered during the screening then the code for the condition may be assigned as an additional diagnosis."  So, the screening code is first and the code for the condition second.  Hope that helps.


----------

